# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  box z3X a vendre full active

## britalcom

jai un un box z3x full active pas utiliser a vendre le prix est 1400 dh
pour me contactez tel  0663547227

----------


## sab_bane

السلام عليكم
أخي هل معها الكابلات  أو بدون

----------


## abdovitch

مششششششششششششششكور على هذا المجهود

----------

